
The mystery behind Hemingway's suicide (2011) - cspags
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/being-ernest-john-walsh-unravels-the-mystery-behind-hemingways-suicide-2294619.html
======
oldmancoyote
The author doesn't understand Hemingway. He doesn't even understand Bull
Fighting. Looks like scholarly nonsense to me.

